# Any budding songwriters? Because ...



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

My Italian leather rally strap arrived, and whilst I was fitting it, I felt my watch was worthy of a song, an Ode to Joy and all that.










However, the best I could do, was two verses:

I once fell in love with the dial

Of a watch in a shop by the Nile.

It was made by Shinola,

I asked 'Is it solar?'

But the vendor just said with a smile:

"Battery quartz, and it's very expensive,

Though the list of fake claims is extensive,

When the pharaoh was dead

They strapped one to his head

So Anubis won't find him offensive."

The last line needs a little work. Help!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

You're a fool @Jet Jetski, but I love it! Well done mate.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Good effort, though I think an Ode to Joy should be a bit more rousing. Keeping Beethoven's Ninth in mind ...

Jet has got a smart Shinola

Sitting pretty on his wrist.

Though it's quartz, it cost a fortune

And comes top of any list.

Do not say that it's a homage,

Don't dare claim that it's a fake.

You're just sore you haven't got one.

We all hope your strap pins break.

... that's my work displacement activity for today.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

poetic license?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> Keeping Beethoven's﻿﻿﻿ ﻿Ninth


 I have a Sekonda, my daughter wears it now for college, from 30 years ago that used to play that as the alarm tune!

The European anthem of unity. Aaaah... Those were the days!


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

And then a man called Giuseppe

Said "a pretty strap I will I will sell thee

It make-a your watch

Look-a real posh

I post it to England directly


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

my old mans a dustman.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Shinloa S-H-I-N-O-L-A shinola shino shino shino shinola. :musical-score: :musical-score: :musical-score:

Does it talk wear like a woman and walk tell the time like a man jet jetski? :tongue:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Nigelp said:


> my old mans a dustman


 I dunno, I mean, the joke is there for the taking, almost churlish not too, but I'm not gonna. It was a rubbish joke anyway.



sabailand said:


> S-H-I-﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿N-﻿O-﻿L﻿-﻿﻿﻿A


 Mine's a cherry cola! :biggrin:



Mart said:


> And then a man called Giuseppe
> 
> Said "a pretty strap I will I will sell thee
> 
> ...


 Boom boom!


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

he he.... subject worthy of a song @Jet Jetski.... here's one of mine (all instruments/vocals courtesy of yours truly)..... written about a snail which crawled onto my windscreen one morning on the way to work.... will gladly play elton john to your Bernie Tourpin .... could be a hit.... you never know :biggrin: ....


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Lot of drugs out there nowadays.


----------



## Rab (Mar 26, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> Good effort, though I think an Ode to Joy should be a bit more rousing. Keeping Beethoven's Ninth in mind ...
> 
> Jet has got a smart Shinola
> 
> ...


 I just sang that whole thing in my head to Ode to Joy and it scans perfectly, chapeau sir :notworthy:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Rab said:


> I just sang that whole thing in my head to Ode to Joy and it scans perfectly, chapeau sir :notworthy:


 Thank you. All we need now is a symphony orchestra, a large choir and a recording studio.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> I﻿﻿ felt﻿ m﻿y watch was worthy of a song, an Ode to Joy and all that. ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 The euphemism was bad,

The Watch could've been good,

I threw it in the Detroit River,

In a bad mood,

It sunk to the bottom,

Out of site,

Why call it Shinola,

Which is slang for sh!te.

I shall collect my coat.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> slang for﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ sh!﻿te


 No no, it's slang for 'the sh*t'', subtle difference.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> No no, it's slang for 'the sh*t'', subtle difference.


 It didn't rhyme. Poetic licence. Overruled.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> It didn't rhyme﻿


 Obviously more fun to be had with 'Argonite' by our cockney friends!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Argonite﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


 Gladys Knight,

Shining Bright.


----------

